# Farnham Estate Cavan



## envelope (5 Jan 2007)

Hi 
just looking for reviews on this hotel. anyone had a wedding there?
thanks


----------



## muzaway (5 Jan 2007)

Try www.weddingsonline.ie


----------



## beb28 (5 Jan 2007)

A friend of mine got married there recently. Absolutely gorgeous hotel, rooms are fabulous.  Staff were very nice and food was also lovely (though beef was a wee bit overcooked).


----------



## Megan (5 Jan 2007)

I believe the car park is some distance from hotel. A friend of mine was at a wedding there earlier in the year and found the walk from the car park to be like walking through a building site.
I know the bride that had her wedding there in early June (I think hers was the first wedding they had book) and the hotel wasnt ready ie: no bedrooms available for her guests. They arranged for the guests to stay in another hotel in Cavan. The couple didnt have to pay for their wedding meal - nice one.


----------



## envelope (5 Jan 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## Hanners (8 Jan 2007)

envelope,

Was there at the weekend, its a good hotel, lovely setting if you like space, on 1300 acres, worth a weekend trip for a look if you are thinking about it. Staff all very friendly and helpful and food was excellent. 

As above the carpark is a 5 minute walk from the main entrance but they run a shuttle car up and down to it. Rooms are very comfortable.

Hanners


----------



## Shoeshopgirl (18 Jan 2010)

The food in this hotel is godawful... avoid at all costs.  Carpark is a distance away from the hotel and that is ok if you are fine with walking up hill in the dark by yourself at night, in the middle of a wood.......... not a very safe option.  they will tell you there's a shuttle bus but it's never in the carpark when you want it.  Again, I'd like to stress how rotten the food is.


----------



## Newbie! (18 Jan 2010)

Shoeshopgirl said:


> The food in this hotel is godawful... avoid at all costs.  Carpark is a distance away from the hotel and that is ok if you are fine with walking up hill in the dark by yourself at night, in the middle of a wood.......... not a very safe option.  they will tell you there's a shuttle bus but it's never in the carpark when you want it.  Again, I'd like to stress how rotten the food is.



Bit suspicious resurrecting a 2yr old thread to make such damaging remarks. Don't know anything about the hotel personally but would be very suspicious of your post.


----------



## Cahir (18 Jan 2010)

I thought the food there was lovely.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jan 2010)

newbie! said:


> bit suspicious resurrecting a 2yr old thread to make such damaging remarks. Don't know anything about the hotel personally but would be very suspicious of your post.



+1


----------



## MandaC (23 Jan 2010)

Agree about the odd post.

I've never been but I want to go to the Spa and stay over.  Friend went on an overnight and only had good things to say about the hotel, spa experience (and the food)

Retaillers/hotels etc have it bad enough at the moment without anyone intentionally trying to damage their reputation.


----------



## ali (23 Jan 2010)

Was there over the summer with about 10 other girls. 
Pros: Bedrooms and Sitting Rooms were beautiful. Had several nice treatments in the well run spa but when I turned up for an appointment for the hairdresser, it turned out they had booked me for the wrong day and the stylist wasn't on the premises. They booked an appointment for me in the town and organised the courtesy minibus to deliver and collect me from the salon. Good Comeback.

Cons: Restaurant was badly designed and furnished and the food was very poor. Estate itself is so far from the town you more or less can't leave or walk anywhere except by car. Wasn't a lot offered in terms of activities. Not a lot of clever use of the outdoor areas which are crying out to be used.

A.


----------



## Abbica (4 Feb 2010)

I was at a wedding there recently, wedding food was alright, room was standard, wedding reception room was drab as no windows, lobby was lovely, staff were very pleasant, is in the middle of nowhere, had to walk to and from car, shuttle was never there, pre wedding drinks are in a hallway (well it feels like a hallway), very cold so unpleasant but the hor d'oeuvres were delicious, apart from that, nothing else really. Didn't do the spa. I was dying!


----------



## Oscaresque (14 Feb 2010)

I stayed for a weekend around 18 months ago but never attended a wedding there. I really liked it, mainly for the swimming pool/aqua center which we spent hours in. It lashed rain so we didn't get walking around the grounds which look lovely. While the car park is a little away form the hotel we were collected by a mini bus which was driving around looking for people in the car park who needed to get to the hotel, and were dropped back to the car park in the same bus.  

The food in the restaurant was very nice and I would definitely go back for a weekend break.


----------



## Satan's Bed (25 Feb 2010)

Anytime I have been there the food has been mediocre at best.

The hotel looks nice though.

S.B.


----------



## Mongola (8 Mar 2010)

I was just there at the week end, we went down on Friday and back yesterday so spent two nights at the hotel. I thought this place was beautiful: the drive in is spectacular and yes they do have a shuttle bus from the carpark to the entrance of the hotel (shuttle was always driving around) although it is a 5 min walk!

The rooms are lovely and spacious and the setting is amazing. 
I really enjoyed the food in the hotel. 
Also, the spa...is to die for !!!!!!!  Absolutely amazing!

I have stayed in a good few hotels around the country as I enjoy a few week ends away every couple of months and this hotel is definitely in my top five. 

I would recommend this hotel to anybody...a funny thing though: did not see a child for the whole week end! ....


----------



## Shoeshopgirl (13 Apr 2010)

The food in this hotel is awful!! I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.  We went for my sister in laws birthday recently and couldn't get over how bad it was.  The hotel is nice (nothing really special tho).  The car park is a good distance away from the hotel.  They say that there is a shuttle bus that collects you in the carpark but that dark cold winter night I pulled up (by myself) in the carpark, I had to walk up to the hotel alone.  The lighting is really bad and as your in a wooded area, its very creepy.  I really felt uncomfortable walking up by myself.  I would not recommed this for anybody with poor eyesight either due to the bad lighting.


----------



## Anitac (20 Apr 2010)

Strangely - the bar food is very good and inexpensive while the restaurant food and choice of menu are poor.  We stayed three nights here recently and did enjoy it


----------



## SOM42 (22 Apr 2010)

I'm just wondering why shoeshopgirl keeps ressurecting this thread.  It was dormant for a month and suddenly a remarkably similar post appears....Just to add never stayed there though was there once and couldn't say anything negative about it


----------



## monicafussy (23 Apr 2010)

Stayed last year had a great time no complaints.  I am a vegetarian and the food was really good , staff very helpful. Regarding the car park , I drove straight up to the entrance and my car was valet parked and was brought back up for me upon checkout


----------

